# Programar PIC16F628A



## Mclaw (Abr 4, 2008)

Muy buenas!
Soy nuevo en esto de los PIC aunque he programado algún micro de motorola y demás. El caso es que tengo que programar el PIC16F628 y la verdad no se muy bien si hacerlo en ensablador o en C, y además no se que herramientas hay en C para este micro en particular.
Alguien podría orientarme sobre que herramientas me podrian servir en C?
Donde puedo conseguir el juego de instrucciones del micro en ensamblador?
...

Muchas gracias de antemano!

Hasta luego!


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 4, 2008)

Los PIC de la linea media (16Fxxx) tienen todos el mismo set de instrucciones.
Las hojas de datos estan en www.microchip.com
Puedes hacerlo en ASM (son 35 instrucciones nada mas), o puedes usar C con algún compilador como el CCS.
(Ya hubo en este foro discusiones interminables de si era mejor el ASM o el C.....no vamos a empezar de nuevo....Elije el que mas te guste o el que mas bronca le tengas...)
Suerte.


----------



## pic-man (Abr 4, 2008)

En la hoja de datos del pic vienen explicadas las 35 instrucciones, si quieres una explicación en español consulta estos enlaces:
Conjunto de instrucciones del pic 16f628
Conjunto de instrucciones (segunda parte)


----------



## gabrielg (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola amigo

No creo que deba compararse el assembler con un lenguaje de alto nivel. Con uno logras sin duda el menor tamaño de código, pero con el de alto nivel, logras el resultado final en pocos MINUTOS.

Una opción de "C" está en esta página, te permite crear programas de hasta 2 k de memoria, por lo que al 16F84A te sobra.

http://www.mikroe.com/en/compilers/mikroc/pic/download.htm


----------



## mabauti (Abr 5, 2008)

empieza con assembler y luego con PICC


----------



## Mclaw (Abr 6, 2008)

gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda! Empezaré con ensamblador. Me he bajado las instrucciones del datasheet del pic. No sabía que venían ahí! y también del sitio donde vienen en español.
Más adelante le probaré un código en c.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Mclaw (Abr 6, 2008)

He estado echándole un vistazo al microC y convence bastante. Es muy muy sencillo y rápido de utilizar. Además  tiene un entorno gráfico muy bueno.


----------



## Meta (Abr 6, 2008)

pic-man dijo:
			
		

> En la hoja de datos del pic vienen explicadas las 35 instrucciones, si quieres una explicación en español consulta estos enlaces:
> Conjunto de instrucciones del pic 16f628
> Conjunto de instrucciones (segunda parte)



¿Podrías en un futuro hacer las instrucciones que faltan para la gama alta 18F? Es decir,  incluirlas todas.

A, la gama 16F es de gama media, no baja como dicen arriba.


----------

